#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  бхаванга

## Федор Ф

Что такое бхаванга?

----------

Лери (15.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

"Пустое сознание", то, что является непроявленным сознанием. В то время, когда обычного сознания нет. От "тонкого сознания" ваджраяны отличается тем, что является сансарным и обусловленным (ввергающей каммой). В Ниббане его не будет.

----------

Лери (15.09.2012), Нея (22.11.2010), Федор Ф (11.11.2010)

----------

